# 1966 gto rally domelights



## duffyandmurphy (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi,

I am looking for a pair of Rally domelights for my 1966 GTO.

Does anyone have a source?

Thank you!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Do you mean roof rail/reading lamps??? eric


----------



## duffyandmurphy (Jun 6, 2013)

Do you mean roof rail/reading lamps??? eric 

Yes,that is what i am looking for. There are 2 in the car right above the windows on each side.duff


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

They are hard to find in good shape...the chrome pits...$100 each to rechrome. the white lens is available $45 ?pair...the electric harness is repro'd...M& H wiring.....then you need the mounts.....been there! Can probably set you up with a set...Eric


----------

